# Anyone famliar with ABB H312 CM1-5 AC motors



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

pgrovetom said:


> Does anyone know anything about ABB motors AC induction motors HDP IP54 H312
> CM1 = 38/76 Nominal HP/Peak HP
> CM2 = 54/102
> CM3 = 63/118
> ...


Check out the very last 2 pages from the PDF...look at how much the motors weigh....am i reading this correctly??

H200 motor weighs from:

791lbs for 337 peak hp
1329 lbs for 610 peak hp

H160 is also heavy, 403lbs to 699lbs for 209hp to 417hp respectively....

Granted that is a lot of power (hp) but its also a lot of weight....

someone tell me im reading that all wrong....


----------



## pgrovetom (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes I believe you are reading it correctly. If you look at the H313 CM1-5 motors the HP ranges from 38/76-99/186 while the weight ranges from 200-394lbs. 

so the maximum lbs per HP is 2.6 to 2.1 as the motor power goes up

I know there are things to compare but for example Brusa motors are 
ASM6.17.12 = 54KW = 72HP max @ 49KG = 108lbs = 1.5 lbs per HP
ASM8.24.10 = 53KW = 71HP max @ 68KG = 150lbs = 2.1 lbs per HP
HSM6.17.12 =82KW =109HP max @53KG = 117lbs = 1.1 lbs per HP

So yes the HP you get for a givem weight is better from Brusa but the maximum HP available is lower but overlap.

They seem heavy. I also could not find any reference to a controller.


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

No, you're reading the 40% duty as peak power - that's wrong. Peak power is nominal power multiplied by Tmax/Tn.

The CM1.5 would be a fairly good candidate for a passenger car. 18.3kW continuous, 58.6kW peak and 91kg without the brake.

Sam.


----------



## pgrovetom (Oct 6, 2009)

Is anyone aware of a controller that would work properly with it? There website was confusing and didn't find controllers but they might have had them since they can be motor dependent.

Tom


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

pgrovetom said:


> Is anyone aware of a controller that would work properly with it? There website was confusing and didn't find controllers but they might have had them since they can be motor dependent.
> 
> Tom


Find a modern vector drive supporting torque mode, match the voltage, current and frequency requiements. Parameters can be fine tuned with the motor uncoupled. There is no need to match a specific motor with a specific controller.

Sam.


----------

